# Pygmy rattler ?



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't mind the blacksnake, but I saw this small snake at the edge of the patio then it crawled up on the concrete. I killed it with a shovel cause it's a pygmy rattler. I shouldn't be surprised after a neighbor saw one. I've seen horrible open wounds from these bites. I don't think there are deaths.

Guess I won't run out to the bird feeder in flip flops any more. Funny, but my grass looks better left longer, but cause of snakes I just started mowing it short as possible so I could see any snakes.

Does anyone know if "Snake Away" from Walmart works?

I love my yard, but even my daughter who lives on a 2nd floor apartment, across from a lake found a coral snake on the 2nd floor landing.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Lived in Cape coral for 12 years.Did a lot of hunting down there and ran across a lot of pygmy rattlers.Don't know for a fact but my hunting buddies always told me they were more lethal that the others.Might have just been playing with me.
Coral snakes can be lethal for sure but there is another snake down there that looks just like them but the color bands are different.
Sorry I wasn't any help with your question but don't think I would trust snake away with a situation like that.Hope there's some pro's here that can help.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Mako,
Its the king snake that looks like the deadly coral. You're right, colors stripes are arranged differently on king. "Red touch yellow kill a fellow. Red touch black, you're ok Jack".


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Exactly.That's what I was trying to think of.Sorry I couldn't help with your snake issue.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I wonder if you feel it if you get bitten. Working in the yard I'm always getting bitten by fire ants or other things.

Just asked because of reading about a guy mowing in Ohio and a copperhead bit him when he went past his woodpile, then again when he went past a 2nd time.

At least I live close to a hospital.

AND, this rattler appeared to be running AWAY from me, not towards me.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

mako1 said:


> Lived in Cape coral for 12 years.Did a lot of hunting down there and ran across a lot of pygmy rattlers.Don't know for a fact but my hunting buddies always told me they were more lethal that the others.Might have just been playing with me.
> Coral snakes can be lethal for sure but there is another snake down there that looks just like them but the color bands are different.
> Sorry I wasn't any help with your question but don't think I would trust snake away with a situation like that.Hope there's some pro's here that can help.


Those buddies probably were not well informed about snakes. Pygmys are considered "weak toxin" snakes, and diamondbacks are way more potent venom. No comparison. Ive killed 3 pygmys in about 15 years on my property, one even got into my SCREENED patio! But glad to never have encountered a diamondback. They are bad news.


----------



## goinpostal70 (Nov 21, 2013)

Startingover said:


> I don't mind the blacksnake, but I saw this small snake at the edge of the patio then it crawled up on the concrete. I killed it with a shovel cause it's a pygmy rattler. I shouldn't be surprised after a neighbor saw one. I've seen horrible open wounds from these bites. I don't think there are deaths.
> 
> View attachment 89543


The snake in your picture is a juvenile southern black racer, most likely the offspring of the "black snake" you speak of. It is definitely NOT a pygmy rattler.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Goinpostal,
THANK YOU so much!!! I feel so much better. I looked at photos and know you are right. What a relief. I've loved spending most of my day in the yard and have all shrubs and flowers to attract birds and butterflies but after seeing that snake I didn't feel the same about my yard. I used to take my coffee and walk around the yard every morning but no more. I'm so happy now.

Maybe its a coincidence but an adult black racer was in the same area recently where I found this juvenile. My yard is full of lizards and toads which black racers eat so no wonder I have them. Plus I have 2 wooded lots next to me.


----------

